# heres the trap i made like indians made



## .243wssm (Jul 22, 2008)

if it looks like ductape is holding it up its not its just covering a big hole.
it took me a few tries but you know what they say third times the charm


----------



## tdot527 (Jul 22, 2008)

nice job on the trigger there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2008)

Not bad!!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good enough to me


----------



## OkieHunter (Jul 24, 2008)

Were did the Indians get the duct tape and the plastic tubSorry I just could not help myself


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 25, 2008)

OkieHunter said:


> Wetre did the Indians get the duct tape and the plastic tubSorry I just could not help myself



  

that won't catch em alive .....


----------



## CL3 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey 243    Have you keched that wabbitt yet ??


----------



## .243wssm (Aug 2, 2008)

no i think the scent or something scared him off i havent seen him in a week or 2 now ive been trying to catch birds and squirrels with it but nothing will even eat the bait around it  does any one know whats good for bird bait ive been useing bread


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 3, 2008)

put peanut butter on the end of your trigger stick, then roll that in some millet or other small bird seed. I have actually trapped a bird in a squirrel sized have-a-heart before. Rufous-sided towhee, I was using sun flower seed, but it was intended for rodents.


----------



## Keener (Aug 3, 2008)

Apple works real good for rabbits.
Cut a piece and stick it on the end of your trigger stick.
Rub another piece all over the edges of the trap to mask your scent.
It works pretty good.


----------



## ReelJim (May 1, 2011)

The trigger that you are using is called -The Number Four (4).  I have made several over the years-(I'm just 72 years old now, but I still trap cats around my home, as of now I've traped over 250 in the past two years).  I live in Alabama.  You will find several ways to bait your trap. For a squirrel, run a string through it, then tie it to your trigger. (One at a time)  Have Fun.--- ReelJim


----------



## yote killa (May 3, 2011)

nice little trap maybe put a stone or weight on the top so if u get somthin big it cant just push it off


----------



## chehawknapper (May 6, 2011)

The traditional figure 4 works ok as long as the weight is light. The trap you have set up is a catch box that will work good for birds and critters that are not going to chew or dig out. Adding weight to the catch box or setting it up with a weight for a dead fall will make the trigger extremely hard to trip. You can adjust the notches so the angled piece fits almost staight up and down, just bring your notches in the cross piece close together. By doing this, you will be able to use a weight heavy enough to kill a racoon and yet still trip easily. FAIR WARNING: THE USE OF DEADFALLS IN THE STATE OF GEORGIA IS ILLEGAL.


----------



## David Payne (May 7, 2011)

Ben, is it still illegal if it's a box instead of a slab of rock (since you use the term deadfall)? or does the state consider all figure 4's to be deadfalls even with a box?


----------



## chehawknapper (May 8, 2011)

Dave, the use of any type of trap is governed by dnr rules and regs. People set cage traps all the time throughout the year for various nuisance animals in the back yard. The catch box in the photo is a form of cage trap. Whereas I do not think you would get in trouble using it in your yard, keep in mind that almost all birds are protected and squirrels, rabbits and such are game animals with hunting seasons only. Deadfalls are exactly the way they sound, they kill by dropping a weight on the animal. I only mentioned the deadfall because the figure 4 is a common trigger for them.


----------



## RBM (Aug 16, 2011)

chehawknapper said:
			
		

> FAIR WARNING: THE USE OF DEADFALLS IN THE STATE OF GEORGIA IS ILLEGAL.




If you want to know what traps work and are effective, just take a look at the list of traps that are illegal in your home state. lol No joke. If it is not on the list, it probably does not work or is not effective. Traps can help keep you alive. If you do happen to be in a survival situation then you do what you have to in order to stay alive, law or no law. If you have to deal with the law later, then consider yourself fortunate that you are alive and are able to deal with it.


----------



## Son (Aug 17, 2011)

Tredle trap, used em many years ago to catch a neighbors chickens that were eating my garden.


----------

